# Mp3's bei wiedergabe verzerrt (alle)!



## Spookrydet (22. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe das mir hier eventuell jmd weiterhelfen kann!

Habe auch schon überall gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden oder falsch gesucht, keine Ahnung, sry

Also ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen ein lied gezogen als Copy, da mein Mediaplayer spinnt beim umwandeln, das Original habe ich, und ne sicherungskopie für sich selbst ist ja erlaubt (hoff ich mal, soweit mir bekannt) da ich die Original CD's nicht Zerkratzen möchte.

So als ich das Lied dann hatte und es abspielte, hörte es sich etwas verzerrt an was mir anfang gar nicht so auffiel, doch irgendwann war ich verwundert das sich das lied anhört als wäre es teilweise in einer grossen Halle aufgenommen worden, und teilweise war die Qualität echt gut aber das mit dem verzerren fand ich halt komisch und als ich mir das nicht mehr anhören wollte und dann was anderes hören wollte hatte ich festgestellt das alles mp3's sich nun so anhören und das ist voll komisch denn die alten lieder liefen davor einwandfrei, doch seit dem vorgang mit dem einen lied, hören sich alle lieder so an!

 Liegt das am Player, was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann, denn vor der aktion liefen die lieder alle in einem einwandfreien zustand und der klang war echt gut, und nun 

Weiss einer was ich da machen kann, trau mich nicht mal irgendeine Mp3 abzuspielen, da ich die befürchtung habe, das das ne art virus oder so ist und auf alle MP3 verteilt.

Kann man da irgendwie was wieder Rückgängig machen oder so ?

Vielen dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe

Spooky


----------



## chmee (22. November 2010)

Mehrere Orte, an denen Du nachschauen solltest.

(1) In mehreren Soundkarten-Treibern/Software stecken solche "Verbesserer", die Equalizer, Hall und irgendwelche anderen Effekte raufdichten können. Manchmal ist auch eine Verstärkungsmöglichkeit drin, die könnte mit GAIN beschriftet sein.

Bei Realtek : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ine-selbstbedienung-1378-picture23845-1-m.png
Bei Creative X-Fi : http://img.tomshardware.com/de/2005/08/28/creative_x_fi_soundkarten_im_test/x-fi_ent_03.jpg

(2) Tritt das Problem egal mit welchem Player auf? Dann sollte das Problem wirklich treiberseitig zu lösen sein. Winamp zB hat einen EQ und darin auch einen Gainregler, einfach mal ausschalten.

Bei Winamp : http://www.gwinternet.com/music/ft2/images/software/winamp_eq.gif
Mediaplayer und Andere : http://www.netlobo.com/laptop_volume.html

(3) Die letzte Möglichkeit wäre, dass das Signal zu stark aus der Soundkarte kommt - in der Regel stellt sich die Soundkarte selbst ein, ob ein Linesignal für externe Lautsprecher/Anlagen rauskommen soll oder ein leicht vorverstärktes Signal für zB einen Kopfhörer. Eben jenes Kopfhörersignal wäre an einer Stereoanlage verzerrt.


mfg chmee


----------



## Spookryder (22. November 2010)

Hi danke erstmal für deine rasche Hilfestellung.

Also das Proplem tritt bei ALLEN Playern auf egal welcher Winamp, vlc, mediaplayer usw usw und was es noch alles so gibt. Und bevor ich diese eine MP3 copiert hatte , lief alles noch einwandfrei, sound war echt erstklassik im gegenteil zu jetzt.

Soundkarte habe ich auch gescheckt und dort nichts gefunden, sogar noch mal Deinstall gemacht und neu aufgespielt.
Habe bei den Playern alles ausrpobiert an den settings und so, daran liegt es nicht, auch wenn ich standart wieder herstelle, hilft nicht. und vom Soundtreiber ist der Akuellste drauf, daher habe ich keinerlei Erklärung hierfür.

Was mich halt echt wundert es wurde am system nichts geändert, bis auf die mp3 die aufgespielt wurde und seit dem ist es nun mit Allen liedern so die ich auf dem Rechner abspiele.

Aber das schlimme ist das ich ein zufälliges lied von hier mitgenommen habe um es auf dem Laptop zu testen und dort ist nun auch der Mist, was kann das sein, sind meine MP3's nun zerstört ?

oder kann ein Lied die Einstellungen von nem Player und der Soundkarte komplett ändern, was mir aber neu wäre, da ich keine Änderungen feststellen konnte

Mit freundlichem Gruss

Spooky


----------

